# I want to say hi and introduce Col. Mustard!



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi, everybody!

I've been reading the posts for the past month and now I've decided it's time to participate more.

The hedgehog in the picture below is Col. Mustard (a.k.a Mustard and Mustard-Cakes.) She's 1 year old and she's been with us for about 6 weeks. We rescued her from a 8-year-old who didn't want her anymore...

When we got her, she used to live in a cage the size of a travel cage, now she has a My Super Pet cage (the largest one.)
She had a water bottle, I switched it to water dish.
She was eating ferret food, I switched it to 40% Wellness Healthy Weight, 40% Natural Balance Green Pea and Duck, and 20% Sunseed Sunscription Hedgehog food, plus mealworms and other snacks (chicken breast and fruits.)
She didn't have a wheel, we got her one and she loves it.
I switched the Care Fresh on her cage for fleece liner (I still use Care Fresh for the little pan under her wheel.)

Mustard is VERY friendly! I think in some way she knows her life is much better now. She lets us touch her little feet (they're so squishy!!) and face and ears, and she always sleeps on our lap. 

She has a URI two weeks ago, I took her to the vet and he put her on antibiotic for 2 weeks. She's much better now. Besides the URI, the vet said she's very healthy! 

Well, that's it for now... I just want to say Hi and introduce my little friend!!

Cheers!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the Forums  Glad to have you and col. mustard aboard!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Welcome to HHC!! Your hedgie is precious! It took me months of reading everything before I became a member. Then it took me a while to feel comfortable posting. Now they can't get me to shut up!! :lol:  :lol: 
Looking forward to hearing more from you.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks LarryT and PJM!

I'm sure I'll be around a lot, I'm obsessed about hedgehogs, can't stop reading about them!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forums, great to have you!


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!

I'm glad Col. Mustard now has a proper loving home that can take good care of her and give her the best life possible. She is a real cutie pie


----------



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

Col. Mustard is very lucky (and very, very cute!), you seem to be taking really good care of her. Welcome!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Welcome to HHC! Glad to have you two here!


----------



## Hedgie_Magic (Apr 6, 2010)

Welcome to the dungeon! :twisted: Nah just kiddin, it's real nice here. :lol:


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Lucky Mustard that you found her and started spoiling her  I'm glad you've decided to join in on the forums.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

EryBee said:


> Lucky Mustard that you found her and started spoiling her  I'm glad you've decided to join in on the forums.


Yes... she's definitely a spoiled little one! :lol:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I love the name!  Welcome to HHC and glad to have you


----------



## Tomato (Aug 8, 2010)

Congratulations on adopting Col. Mustard! Is that her in your signature? She looks very cute and happy!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

welcome!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Hedgieonboard said:


> I love the name!  Welcome to HHC and glad to have you


Thank you! I came up with Mustard one day, and my boyfriend added Colonel! :lol:



Tomato said:


> Congratulations on adopting Col. Mustard! Is that her in your signature? She looks very cute and happy!


That's her on my signature, on the day we got her. I was still using a towel to pick her up, I was so afraid of her quills :lol:


----------

